

PE Fund for Litigation - cwan
http://www.iddmagazine.com/news/calunius-raising-pe-fund-for-litigation-201262-1.html

======
noonespecial
It must be an odd feeling for writers like Cory Doctorow to watch their
fictional worlds become true right before their eyes.

~~~
albertsun
Just curious, in what piece of writing did Doctorow predict this? I'd like to
read it.

~~~
noonespecial
"Makers" <http://craphound.com/makers/>

I won't go into the details. It would stray far into spoiler territory.

Although, the idea actually appeared a few years ago in one of his earlier
works that "Makers" is based largely on.

------
andrewcooke
the final sentence says (in part):

> According to The Lawyer, The Judge also served as a broker, [...]

which seems very odd to me. how can a judge have a financial involvement in
the case? have i misunderstood? is "the judge" not an actual judge, but a
company called "the judge" or similar (the capitalisation suggests something
along those lines)?

~~~
ig1
"The Judge" is the name of a fairly large ATE litigation insurance company.

------
blintson
If it's not illegal yet I hope it is soon.

~~~
tentonova
Is this a reasonable vehicle for entities that simply would not otherwise have
the funds to engage in legitimate litigation against an well-funded adversary?

That said, there seems to be an inherent unfairness in a system where the
opponent with the largest coffers wins, and your only reasonable option as a
litigant is to find an equally capable financer to invest in your redress of
grievances.

~~~
noonespecial
Ahh, you see, somewhere along the line it stopped being at all about the
redress of grievances.

